# Tybee Island Fishing- How to do it????



## backroads_n_GA (Feb 2, 2008)

I am planning a trip to see family at Tybee Island soon.  He has a nice boat but he is new to the fishing thing down THERE.  How do you catch Reds, Trout, or anything in February?


----------



## Bush Hawg (Feb 2, 2008)

Inshore you'll probably have a better shot at Stripers in the Sav or Ogeechee river. Not alot of good reports coming in yet on the stripers in the Sav river but I look for it to pick up pretty soon. Sheep head bite will be on if you can figure out when to set the hook, you're going to work for your trout and reds inshore, need to find some deep holes and on nice sunny warm days you'll find some reds in the mud flats. Near shore black sea bass, Sheap head and a nice over sized red here and there


----------



## backroads_n_GA (Feb 2, 2008)

Has anyone ever posted GPS Coordinates where there may be some good fishing?  I know most people keep it a secret....for good reason.


----------



## jamessig (Feb 2, 2008)

You might find some info here:
http://www.coastaloutdoors.com/ibf/

Going through reports from a year ago might be helpful also. I doubt anyone is going to post their favorite spots coodinates.


----------



## hogman2 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Feb. Fishing*

I was part owner in a camp on Chimney Creek. To be honest the fishing is not very good in Feb.  Try the mouth of Chimney Creek, there is an oyster bar just upstream of the mouth and the first dock usually holds fish.  Just downstream of the mouth is another oyster bar with a sandbar beside that holds flounder.  Just off the end of the mouth is a deep hole, 40-60ft, if the fish are holding deep.  On the incoming tide, bunker will school in the mouth of the creek and attract larger fish.  On the outgoing tide go up in the Creek and fish the marsh drains.  You can sometimes catch some large ones trolling the Creek at full tide.  Hope this helps.


----------



## backroads_n_GA (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Hogman


----------



## dapper dan (Feb 4, 2008)

I used to be stationed at Tybee. Just keep in mind that there is an 8ft tide range down there, and don't venture to close to Tybee inlet. There is some good shark fishing out of Wassaw sound just out from Bull river. But again keep track of where you are, you can't run aid to aid you need some local knowledge, alot of shoals in the area.


----------

